# Differential Pressure Transmitter Help



## 24V (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi, 

I am working on a current system using a Bailey Differential Pressure Transmitter. Unfortunately the label is torn off, the only thing left is 0-150" H20 , 12-42VDC Max input, 1/2 NPT. Any chance that anybody knows the model number? It will be greatly appreciated. 

Kind Regards, 
24V


----------



## FTC (Oct 10, 2016)

What is the process? This seems like something you should be able to find on the manufacturer's website. You could also call the distributor.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Unfortunately we would need a lot more info as the code number contain details of the seating material. 

This is really a vender question as with all industrial meters by the time you install them they are out of date and probably no longer available so anything you buy will have a different part number.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Bailey has been gone for 20 yrs...but all the info you need for a new DP transmitter you have although Bailey did sometimes not follow the normal 4ma to 20 ma standard on some of its products ....it's time to search the internet !


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

scotch said:


> Bailey has been gone for 20 yrs...but all the info you need for a new DP transmitter you have although Bailey did sometimes not follow the normal 4ma to 20 ma standard on some of its products ....it's time to search the internet !


 Bailey was bought by ABB and last I heard, ABB still supports much of it.
https://new.abb.com/products/measur...|category1/differential_pressure_transmitters


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

Knowing that it is 0 to 150" wc goes a long way to making use of it. 4-20mA Pressure transmitters are pretty ubiquitous. Knowing the above and the process material, you should be able to find a substitute pretty easily.


----------

